# Question on connections to tools



## siric (May 22, 2014)

Hi,

I am progressing in my quest to make my shop "dust-free" but would like to know the mechanics behind connecting the tools to the system.

I will use hose to connect to the duct work, but what do I use to connect to the tool. Does the hose connect directly with the use of a clamp of do I need some sort of plastic adapter?

I know that this may vary depending on the tool, but general advise would help.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Yoou will need something for the hose to slip over so it can be clamped. There are QD fittings available, but they can be expensive. In most cases, you might find a small piece of plywood with a hole cut in it and fitted with an HVAC "starter collar" will be all you need. You can also buy ready made flanges for 4" from places like wood craft. In the first pic there is a 4" ready made flange (I put an HVAC elbow on it) on the door of my bandsaw. In the second pic, you can barely see it, but that's a starter collar on my completely shop built DS hood (not pretty, but really functional). There are lots of other ways to skin this cat, this is just a couple of ideas.


----------



## siric (May 22, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

